# Anyone ever have a German Wirehaired Pointer??



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought your JRT had issues with other dogs? I'd focus on earning titles with Lilly especially since you're considering breeding her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He only has issues with male dogs, not females, so I would be getting a female. I am doing alot with lilly, going for our CD next. Have our first legs coming up in 2 weeks. I just dont want to feel bad again for missing this opportunity (again).


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think it is only something that you can decide. Are you ready for another puppy especially while still training Lilly? What about breeding her in the fall, will you keep a puppy from her litter? Then, you'll have two young dogs pretty close in age. I am not sure about GWP as a breed, but I'd imagine they are high energy dogs. I don't have any experience with them, I've haven't even seen any come into my clinic. I wish you the best of luck with this decision.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if the wire haired pointer is similar to the German short haired pointer but I had a short haired several years ago. Awesome personality so sweet and attentive. Very trainable. Rainheart is right though very high energy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well yes I was planning on keeping a female.. Which that would make three females in the house, multiple females definitely is a bit of a concern for me ...and i have never had 2 pups at the same time, though the GWP *should* be housebroken by then. Some food for thought. Wish the timing was better.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If it just doesn't feel right, I personally wouldn't do it. There will always be a chance to have a GWP down the line when you can time better for a new puppy!! And puppies are never predictable when you get them. You never know what mischief will happen.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL - would jump on the opportunity *without thinking*. I absolutely love the GWP. DH likes them too so I doubt he would keep me in check as he normally does.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you ever had one Claudia??


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

I've hunted over one (my friends). They are very intelligent dogs. They, as a general rule, are much more assertive than a shorthair pointer. Very precocious but they can be aggressive. (Of course this is an breed generalization) I always say that I will never have three dogs again and yet... I told my wife I mean it this time! My wife knows I can't say no to bird dogs, especially retrievers. Three seems a lot more than two as far as walking, traveling etc.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It is very tempting..still is. My minimum is 2 dogs..but ever since I started having 3 I liked it because two can play together, while one has a break. Three is a little harder doing stuff with but then again if I have to take one (like to work) two are left behind so they arent lonely.

Also, I have met these dogs at work (i am a vet tech) and they have been nothing but awesome dogs. We usually see the worst come out in a dog and to me if they are great there they must be reallly good at home. I did reading up on them and talking to the owner of them and said they arent the really crazy hyper ones, they like to play and run (and hunt) but they do calm down in the house. They are pets foremost. He said they are very smart dogs, they pick on commands very easily. His wife taught the mom how to fetch a slipper in one session. He said I could come over to their house and meet them in their own enviroment. Which i may do.,just to have an excuse to go see the pups and their Dad..love him!!


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

They are good dogs. My friends was hunting pheasants at five months like a pro. I've had three dogs for basically 12 years now (had an unfortunate break twice for about a month each). I really don't want to do it again. A lot more work. Although my dog who was the third is a difficult dog to deal with (he is so high maintenance). If you got three good ones it wouldn't be bad but there are no guarantees of course.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Have you ever had one Claudia??


Not myself, a friend had one years ago and he was one smart and easy to train dog!


----------

